# Beetle, v2.1



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.
.


*Background:*I bought a black Beetle in 2019 - an SE - to replace a previous car that I had tuned and modified. That project taught me more about cars and engines and turbos. So I saw the engine size, the turbocharging and the curb weight of the Beetle and thought _Zoom!_. The dealer even reinforced this by mentioning -APR-, who I had already researched. I came across a 2nd dealer who said they did APR work in their own service area and that it did not void the warrantee. All looked well, I purchased the car, took it to the servicing dealer within a week of purchase -- and then learned about this thing called a "Budack", the existence of the ea888 Gen 3B_{izarro}_ engine, and it's frustrating untuneability. This series of events soured me on my Beetle. No tuning in November of 2019. No tuning in November of 2020 - over three years from the first appearance of the Gen 3B_{izarro}_ engine on the platform.

I have since learned about engine generations.​
*
v2.0 :*Seeming quaint now, in January of 2019 (pre-covid) I created the Gen 3B_{izarro}_ tune "not til June" posting. Ha. Around July I started to get the idea to, yunno, just ... so I started to "just look" at -cargurus-. On 13 August I found a target: a Copper 2017 Beetle S with a very cool saddle on white (over black) leather interior. It had no Fender (and later learned one other anomoly which I really would have missed), but it was sweet, it was *1.8T* and had only 5699 miles on it. I put a deposit on it online, only to learn 3 days later that the car had been sold out from under me.
​
*
v2.1 :*... which turned into a blessing. For after a week's disappointment, I continued to casually look for another Beetle, liking the Copper, but not making it a requirement when - Boom! - on 2 September on CGs this baby _appeared_, which I immediately put a deposit on, and - after much paperwork and many ridiculous online exchanges - they _finally_ let me pay for it on 9 October and I was able to make her my new Beetle - My Copper Beetle - v2.1 .
*2017 Beetle SEL*
*Copper Metallic*
1.8T
Integrated Nav
Blindspot Warning System
*Fender* sound.
Elegant Copper Dashboard.
8036 miles​
.
.








​.
.

I didn't realize until this appeared how much I liked the Copper color. _ Swoop._ Built in April of 2017, it is one of the last 1.8T engines installed on a Beetle - all lifespan learning and engineering enhancements in place (_this means you, explosive timing belt_). The previous owner drove her perhaps 2,500 miles a year. The _sweet spot_: not too much, but also not too little. The car was in Portland, Oregon. After purchase on 9 October (_and with a very good experience with Motoway {and Dimitri}_) and by arriving via covered transport on 18 October 2020 I took official touch/sit/drive-it possession when she rolled off the truck.

.
.









.
.








.
.​.
.
.​
This post will log updates and more pictures of my Beetle, v2.1.
Stay tuned.
Thanks for reading.

.
.
.
[HR][/HR]
.
.

*Upgrade History:
*
*-- *_Planned_ death of Kinergy GTs. ( *dead* )
*-- 1.25"* lift from _VW High Life_
*-- *19" *Mandrus Wilhelm* Silver with Mirror Lip wheels (_0.5" lift_) from _Wheel *Max*_
*-- Staggered Tires: * 235/45R19 (_front_); 265/40R19 (_back_)(_Kinergy death confirmed._)​.
.


----------



## PassatJoe113 (Jun 1, 2017)

Beautiful new baby ya have there!! I love my 2017 Black S. Working on upgrading mine. I’d love to have your headlights. Looking at getting some from somewhere. Great mileage on it also. I really like the copper color as well. You’re fortunate to get this particular one! Never drove the Budack cycle 2.0, however we had it in our Tiguan. Eh, not my favorite. The 1.8 in these are freaking awesome!!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

PassatJoe113 said:


> Beautiful new baby ya have there!! I love my 2017 Black S. Working on upgrading mine. I’d love to have your headlights. Looking at getting some from somewhere. Great mileage on it also. I really like the copper color as well. You’re fortunate to get this particular one! Never drove the Budack cycle 2.0, however we had it in our Tiguan. Eh, not my favorite. The 1.8 in these are freaking awesome!!


Yes, the 1.8T is a stunningly responsive engine.
One wonders if the Gen 3B{_izzarro_} ever would have seen the light of day if the TDI engineering decision had never been discovered.

I do feel very fortunate that this one appeared, and I was one of the first to have seen it, right when it did.

Thanks for responding, and your kind words.
Happy (1.8T) Beetle-ing!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.
.

Here she is ... fresh off the truck, on a lovely sunny autumn day ...

.
.

.








.
.
.​.

... and a followup the next day, near the same place ... of her 2nd _good side_ ...

.
.

.








.
.
.​

_
... she's a beach girl.
Note how she changes color in the sun.
_​
.
.

​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Dang, does she look good...

And what a difference the lighting makes on the color!!

Congrats again!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Dang, does she look good...
> 
> And what a difference the lighting makes on the color!!
> 
> Congrats again!




I managed to create - without intent, just _luv_ - another interesting color study, which I guess I'll pull off my phone sometime soon.

Thanks for your support and positivity.

​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

_*
Some Odds and Ends
*
_​
If you go *Here!* for a survey of Gen 3 Beetle engines, and look for the post dated *10-23-2020* (_Performed a Test Drive on the Gen 3 1.8T_ ...... you will suspect something which I will confirm here: the test drive of the Gen 3 1.8T was performed on my *Copper Beetle*. I wanted to close the loop on that.​
.
.

Secondly ... I "found" my clock (presented on the display when the NAV/Entertainment Center is OFF).

.
.








​.
.

_... it's the little things ... _XXX XXX xx
.​.
.


​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.
.

Lifted 1.25", 19" wheels and stealth tires ... ... total lift = 1.75".​
.
.​








.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.
{ _... with a candid look at twilight ... _ }

.








.

_Long Meadow
Valley Forge National Park
_
​.
.​.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

New Tires:
Lexani UHP-207x.x -- 235/45R19 (_front_)
Atlas Force...x...xx -- 265/40R19 (_back_)​​
.
.

*... Staggered ...
*

.








.
.​
_shaa you beee_xxx XXX x XXX xxx

​.
.
.


----------



## PassatJoe113 (Jun 1, 2017)

I agree, if the TDI thing wouldn’t have happened, it may not have made it to that 2.0 engine. But at least we have the 1.8’s in ours! Yep, definitely lucked out that’s for sure. You’re most welcome for the kind words. I call em as I see em!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

PassatJoe113 said:


> I agree, if the TDI thing wouldn’t have happened, it may not have made it to that 2.0 engine. But at least we have the 1.8’s in ours! Yep, definitely lucked out that’s for sure. You’re most welcome for the kind words. I call em as I see em!



Lucky indeed: you got yours before the Budack attack.
Do keep us posted on your progress, are you considering the APR tune?
(_Did you know there is a subwoofer that sits under the passenger seat?{And if you replace your head unit you will lose the compass on your speedometer display?}​_)

Thanks for responding.​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.
.

*... the full Fall panoply ... *


.








.
.
.​
_._

​.
.
.


----------



## PassatJoe113 (Jun 1, 2017)

NewBeatle said:


> Lucky indeed: you got yours before the Budack attack.
> Do keep us posted on your progress, are you considering the APR tune?
> (_Did you know there is a subwoofer that sits under the passenger seat?{And if you replace your head unit you will lose the compass on your speedometer display?}​_)
> 
> Thanks for responding.​


Exactly. My sales guy wanted me to consider the 2.0 at that point in 2018. I said, “Hell no, but thanks for asking.”

At some point I may consider an APR tune. But that’s on the back burner for now. 

I did not know that about the sub. Interesting indeed! 

I actually bought a head unit from LKQ. I have a friend that works for them at corporate here in Nashville and I bought it and met him at the office to get it. It is the one for CarPlay. I do know I need to buy the adapter for plugging in USB to enable it, since the one I have now doesn’t allow CarPlay. I will be getting it from EuroZone Tuning. I do know that I will have to have a tech or someone at a dealership turn off component protection to be able to use it in my car, since it’s mated to it’s native car upon time of manufacture which supposedly is a safeguard against theft. And some people have said since I have an S model that it won’t accept it, since it never had the upgraded unit in it. However, my friend who works on his Jetta all the time is going to help me with the CECM to help accept the radio. I posted a separate question earlier this year about it. Just need to find someone to turn off the damn component protection.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

PassatJoe113 said:


> { _deleted stuff_ }
> ​... my friend ... is going to help me with the CECM to help accept the radio. I posted a separate question earlier this year about it. Just need to find someone to turn off the damn component protection.


Does your rain sensor override your intermittent wiper setting? Mine does. "Out of the box", new, Beetles don't actually have intermittent wipers. But if you turn off the rain sensor, the intermettents appear. While your friend's in there, thought you might want to tool around with that also.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.
.

A *new baby* can _move_ you.​

Here she is at night ...

.
.








.
.
​And, oh yeah, I solved the MP3+Image problem.


.
.








.
.

_( try playing that song while looking at that image )_​​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

A straight up look at the lift ...










_... with the color again being coy out of the sunlight_​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.
.

Yesterday, in a random parking lot, the falling sun hit my very clean (dust free) car in just the perfect, Newtonian prism angle; and all the sparkles in the paint burst into radiant light.

/












I do love the _*color *_. 
​


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

NewBeatle said:


> ​And, oh yeah, I solved the MP3+Image problem.
> ​


How did you solve this? I rarely get any album art to display no matter what method its played (BT, SD, etc).

And I like the color!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

*.
.
The Album Art Problem*

( Two references below, then my solution {there are others}. )




NewBeatle said:


> ​​.​.​​A *new baby* can _move_ you.​​
> 
> Here she is at night ...
> 
> ...





Ripdubski said:


> How did you solve this? I rarely get any album art to display no matter what method its played (BT, SD, etc).
> 
> And I like the color!


/
/
/

_What follows is a procedure for adding artwork to a MP3 "single".
The same procedure can be used for an album. _
​
​
​
This procedure assumes that you "own" your own music, that you have a "local" copy of it on your desktop machine, and have control of it.​It assumes you do not hope to reassociate music you "borrow" or lease from iTunes or some other network hosting source.​It assumes a Windows machine.​{ on Apple machines, the procedure is similar, but extracting your music from the local Mac's music zone of control is a pain that is beyond the scope of this post. Get your targetted music out of the local Mac's music structure, put it in a normal recognizeable folder, and go from there. }​
​

*©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©*​
*Using Windows Media Player:*
​0) With _Windows Explorer_: create a working directory for your Beetle music​1) With _Windows Explorer_: find a .JPG image that you enjoy and want to associate with the song. Give it a relevant name for your records.​2) find your single. If it is part of an album in your library, copy the single to a 2nd file.​3) right click that file:​-- goto *Properties*​-- verify the *READ ONLY* attribute is OFF​-- if it is on, turn it OFF.​-- apply and close the Properties box​
4) right click that file again:​-- goto Properties​-- click the *Details* tab​-- enter a unique name in the "*Album*" item (pick a name close to the name in step #1)​-- Apply, Close​
5) right click the image in step #1 and select "Copy"​6) Open Windows Media Player​-- select Library View (CTRL 1)​-- in the left pane, expand "*Music*"​-- click *Albums*​-- in the search box (top right), type in the name you chose in step #4​-- your "single" should appear in the right pane​-- right click the single​-- select "*Paste album art*"​-- WMP should respond by showing you the new album art in the single's icon​-- _the song and art are now linked_​_-- the album name you chose _in step #4 will now appear on screen​
7) Copy/Move both the single AND the new album art .JPG into your Beetle Music working directory (created in step #0). If you want the link to work, whereever that music (file) goes, the art (file) must go with it.​8) Perform this procedure on _Drive My Car_ by *The Beatles*. Use an image of Erin Heatherton. None of this will work if _Drive My Car_ is not in your Beetle Music library.​9) _Bonus Hint_: The universe assumes album art is square. Make your album art square. If you choose rectangular landscape or portrait art, the image will be stretched to square accordingly - which, yunno, would be a sin to Ms. Heatherton.​​
( _hidden files for existing album art is a different discussion_ )

Here is the image I newly associated with Sara Evans' _Real Fine Place To Start_ (a great tune, btw {{and I'm a rock guy}}).














/
/

... and here is someone looking for a driver.
/
/








​
Quality control feedback considered.
(_But this works._)


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks fantastic in that color! You certainly won't see a twin anytime soon, especially with those wheels. Very sharp!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Looks fantastic in that color! You certainly won't see a twin anytime soon, especially with those wheels. Very sharp!



*Thank you ... the color continues to make me smile.

When I first tried to order those wheels, the website wouldn't let me, so I called in and was told "those are Mercedes Benz wheels, they won't fit on a VW". I then walked them through it and assured them they would. Very happy with them.

( ... and ... *_no Budack_ *... )

Thanks for stopping by.*
​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

( not chrome, but ... )



" HyperSilver "
​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.... checking that you *can* post pictures -
--- direct from your local machine ---
- via the "_attachment_" option.

{ _thanks to _*TheBlueBeetle* }
​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> ( not chrome, but ... )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that color really pops!! Great picture!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Wow, that color really pops!! Great picture!



*... thank you.
(**it always helps to have a good model)*​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

*A Driving Report:*

*I was driving home from a food run, past my -mpg- test area, on a 6 lane highway. I was in the left hand lane, going roughly 75 miles an hour (probably 78, with my tire upgrade), and the traffic was not moving. I check my mirrors and I see that the far right lane is completely empty for at least a mile. So ...

... cruising at about 2,100 rpms, I just tap the accelerator and she moves out. Zoom! Easily cross two lanes of traffic, fly up to around 85 for a moment to get past the congestion, and then slip back into the center lane. All so effortless, all so responsive. (I've tried the same move in the **3B{izzaro}** and the jump is just not there.) All this without yet getting a tune.

(My previous ride had a CVT, and other than straight off the line, I enjoyed the feel of that vehicle. That's what my Copper baby feels like: instant linear responsiveness, even at a significantly (for legality) high speed.​)

And yes, my Copper baby does not get as high a gas mileage as my **3B{izzaro}** - maybe 10% less. But who cares? Does anyone who is a car enthusiast care about **that** difference in money spent for fueling? No.

Cool little car. Stock. Can't believe they terminated the 1.8T.*










*... a little VW heritage.*​
​*
*​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

... see the "Golf" guy in the distance?
*ha.*​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

*I bought her a necklace.









*


*§*










​_... I live in Pennsylvania._
​∞​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Wow, that color is gorgeous...

And that "necklace" looks good, too!


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice color indeed and sharp looking wheels!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Wow, that color is gorgeous...
> 
> And that "necklace" looks good, too!


Thank you.
As you probably know, we in Pennsylvania don't need a front plate, but she came through with a plate mount anyway (I suppose Oregon does), so she obviously had a liking for neck jewelry.

I was thinking you need to get yours on a solo journey, multiple good angles surrounded by water, ferry ride. Then you could photoshop out the ferry railings ... Art!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

holson said:


> Very nice color indeed and sharp looking wheels!




I obviously liked the wheels when I bought them, but they continue to grow on me even a few weeks out. And her color is precious. I found one (they are rare), and it was sold out from under me, and then I found her. I'm very lucky.

Thanks for writing.​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

*Greens ...* *.*
... and *Autumn* warmth ...​









​... image in mirror is larger than it appears.​


_Winter_







​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> *Greens ...* *.*
> 
> ​​
> 
> ...


The best part of this had to be the "image in mirror is larger than it appears." Props for that, actually got me to laugh aloud. 

You have discovered the mirror-like qualities of owning a bug...









Same rule applies here... object in mirror is bigger than it appears...


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> The best part of this had to be the "image in mirror is larger than it appears." Props for that, actually got me to laugh aloud.
> 
> You have discovered the mirror-like qualities of owning a bug...
> View attachment 56723
> ...


So, as I've long suspected, you are a semi-retired member of *The Blue Man Group.*


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> So, as I've long suspected, you are a semi-retired member of *The Blue Man Group.*


Shhhhhh... don't blow my cover....

I refuse to confirm nor deny anything...


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

​Though I may be selling him soon, I wanted to thank my 2019 SE (_v1.0) _for getting me back in the VW + Beetle environment. I am grateful to him for that.​​









​Merry Christmas ​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

I bought a good tire pressure gauge for my Beetle. Bought her a nice set of silver "rings".








My staggered lineup (235/45R19 -- 265/40R19) was running at 33 psi. My tires are rated with a MAX of 49 and 50 psi. I brought both axles up to 40 psi.

_I love tires._ I'm amazed at how big a difference the higher inflation made. Not on any kind of a Kinergy level, but at 33 my tires would slide a little on turns before they would grip, then go around the curve. Now they are solid, even at the start of the turn, and I can throw the car around an open road with no sensation of slip. All from inflation. Very cool.

Very happy with the staggered, the handling, the grip and the ride.
*Beetles* are great cars.
​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Ooh, sharp! 

Very interesting that you experience that with the higher pressures... happy that it is all working out for you! 

Happy new year (soon)!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

New Year's Day

Waxed my car with a blow dryer.
Wax on, grasshopper. Blew dry the surface I had waxed (maybe 5 seconds). Let it set. Wax off. Wax will no doubt now last for at least a decade: hot/cold is good for wax setting. Ha.

Also, RainX'd the windshield and side windows.
And successfully (I can never seem to do this) cleaned the _inside_ of the windshield. Took 3 passes but it sure seemed like on the drive afterward that all those white streaks of natural lung aspirant were gone. In the past, even with mega-Tech glass cleaner, I just move the crap around. But this time ... maybe ...

Clean windows, RainX and rain are a simple pleasure. As are beads rolling up your hood.​








​
*Happy New Year!*
​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> ​New Year's Day​​Waxed my car with a blow dryer.​Wax on, grasshopper. Blew dry the surface I had waxed (maybe 5 seconds). Let it set. Wax off. Wax will no doubt now last for at least a decade: hot/cold is good for wax setting. Ha.​​Also, RainX'd the windshield and side windows.​And successfully (I can never seem to do this) cleaned the _inside_ of the windshield. Took 3 passes but it sure seemed like on the drive afterward that all those white streaks of natural lung aspirant were gone. In the past, even with mega-Tech glass cleaner, I just move the crap around. But this time ... maybe ...​​Clean windows, RainX and rain are a simple pleasure. As are beads rolling up your hood.​​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done!! Personally, I'm a sucker for Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Wax... seems to be pretty good in my opinion. Also just love how water beads and rolls off a clean car... so satisfying. 

That doesn't look like a copper colored Beetle's anything, so what car is that great water-beaded photo of? (Is that Beetle V2.0?)


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

I'll look for that when my Turtle Wax tub is empty. 

The picture is simply a generic stock photo. Do a goog: it's amazing how many excellent photos of water beading on cars there are. *We* are many_._


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Am using this on my 2013.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Mr Gee said:


> View attachment 60085
> 
> Am using this on my 2013.
> View attachment 60086



Black Beetles should always shine, especially when in the presence of Aussie babes.
Thanks for replying.​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

​

After more than 3 months, after many phone calls, after much digging and persistence, the seller of my *Copper Beetle* says that their accounting department has seen the state of Pennsylvania - my state - cash their check for license processing. So, after hacking through the weeds caused by the car being from Oregon, the seller being in LA and your hero being in Pennsylvania; it seems that soon I will actually have ownership of my car (_and a little while longer, the title_). And as my favored VW garage won't do anymore work on my car without it being inspected, and I can't get it inspected without an owners card - I will be able to get her inspected and install my upgrade rear ASB (which has been sitting in my garage for 2 months) {and perhaps an oil catch can}.

Totally virtual progress -- for I have no documents that any of this has happened -- but one can be optimistic.

I want to own my car.​


----------



## HDtandem (Mar 17, 2019)

NewBeatle said:


> .
> .
> 
> *... the full Fall panoply ... *
> ...


----------

